# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  schne usernamen & fahrtechnik

## willyskipp

hi,

viele von euch (ich eingeschlossen) haben so coole namen ;-) wie spock, air jibe oder hnliche..
wie siehts da mit den fahrknnen aus? springt ihr auch den spock oder die airjibe oder sind des nur so "wunschvorstellungen"
ich fr mein teil trainiere noch am willyskipper aber erzhlt mir mal was ihr so auf dem wasser macht

jan

stehsegeln rulez

----------


## Piggy

Hi,
Also ich fr mein Teil wre schon froh irgendein Trick zu knnen.
Ich bin eigentlich noch ein blutiger Anfnger-oder darf ich schon Fortgeschrittene sagen(Ich surfe seit ca.2 Jahren-komme,je nach Windstrke,halbwegs trocken von A nach B)
Also wenn ich mein Fhrerschein habe werde ich fters Trainieren knnen-aber die Eltern fahren nicht jeden Tag. :-( 

 Cu  ---> Piggy

----------


## Gast

Umpf...
ich habe keinen so schnen usernahmen, habe aber am meisten spass an frontloop und airjibe, falls dir das weiterhilft...

lots of wind,

felix

----------


## Gast

Dir gehts ja genauso wie mir!!!
Eine Leidensgenossin!!! Meine Eltern fahrn mich auch nicht an jedem guten Tag mit dem Surf-stuff spazieren und so kann ich eigentlich immer nur so lange warten bis sich mal Zeit findet.
Dabei htte ich noch viel, sehr viel Training ntig, bin auch nicht grade die Surferin,  die auf dem Wasser von Touries staunend beobachtet wird, weil sie einen spektakulren Trick nach dem anderen zaubert. Aber hauptsache man hat Spa!

                    Aloha, ~Sophia~!!!

----------


## Piggy

Hi Sophia!!
Man msste sich echt mal gegen die Eltern verbnden!!!
-oder einfach hoffen,dass dieses nchste Jahr schnell vorbei geht...-Nchsten Sommer ist es dann aber soweit: Ich mache dann FHRERSCHEIN !!!!!
Und dann knnene meine Eltern sagen was sie wollen-ich fahr zum Wasser wenn's mir passt!

    Ciao    >PiGGY<

----------


## Gast

Du hasts gut, ich mu noch 2 Jahre warten, in Sachen Fhrerschein!
Aber einen Lichtblick gibt es, ich fahr im August nach Sardinien in ein Clubdorf, das direkt am Strand liegt und eine hauseigene Surf-Schule hat. Ich hoffe dort komme ich jeden Tag zum Surfen! Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon drauf.

----------


## Thorsten

immer die gleichen probleme x(
ich bin auch leidender 16jhriger fhrerscheinloser surfer.
es reicht gerade mal zu 5 wochen surfen im jahr (ofingstferien und sommerferien).
mache das ganze schon seit 10 jahren und kann es deswegen trotz viel zu wenig zeit auf dem wasser ganz gut :7

aloha,
thorsten


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Thorsten

wegen sardinien: gehst du nach porto pollo???
wenn ja, dort ist es echt fett. aber im sommer soll die windausbeute nicht so toll sein, im frhjahr hats fters mal 7 bft. auswrts 7)
kannst ja mal hier vorbeischauen: http://www.surfspot.de/surfspots/ita...ortopollo.html
den artikel hab ich geschrieben, bei fragen kannste ja mailen.

aloha,
thorsten
http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Aloha Thorsten!
Ich mache Urlaub in Valledoria, is auch im Norden der Insel!
Die Sache mit der Windausbeute is eigentlich halb so wild, bin ja ohnehin noch Anfngerin und bei 7 Beaufort wehts mich, glaub ich, vom Board. Warst du schon mal auf Sardinien? Wenn ja, erzhl mal was drber, mcht gern wissen wie das da so ist! Allright,
ich check jetzt ma den Artikel, den du geschrieben hast!

               Gre von der Insel Rgen!  ~Sophia~

----------


## Piggy

Hi Sophia! 
Du hast's gut!Ich bin noch nie im Ausland gewesen... :-(
(gut,als ich 6 war,war ich mal da...zhlt aber nicht.)
Also wenn ich mein Lappen habe,fahre ich erstmal nach Dnemark-dann fliege ich-wenn ich genug Kohle habe-irgendwohin,in den Sden.Du kannst mir ja mal ne E-mail schreiben wie's so aus Sardinien gewesen ist :-)
Thorsten:War auch schon mal auf deiner Homepage.
-Respekt-ist echt cool.Vorallem die Nummern der ganzen Surfer-war bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit das alles zusammenzusuchen...

Ne andere Frage:Wisst ihr wohin man in den Sden fliegen knnte(was irgendwie noch finanzierbar ist)

Ihr hrt bestimmt wieder von mir.   Ciao  PiGGY

----------


## Thorsten

zu meiner site: man tut was man kann, schon ziemliches geschft :7
gegen urlaub. tenerifa last minute gibts manchmal schon ab 400 mark, das ist doch erschwinglich, oder? ;-)

aloha,
thorsten


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Thorsten

was willste denn alles wissen???
ich war schon zweimal in porto pollo.

aloha,
thorsten

:7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Christian

hey ho,
so lange noch!Kann auch eerst in nem 3/4 Jahr fahren!Aber ich hab dsa Glck das ich auf Norderney wohne!Aber ich vergammel hier trotzdem.deshalb flieg ich am Donnerstag last minute nach tenriffa mit nem supergnstigen Flug!Pack mein Surfzeug in ein groes Bag und dann ins fAhrradabteil!DAnn zum Flughafen und wech!DAs wird janz lutig!Was amcht ihr denn so im Somma?Also bis denne!
ciao Christian

----------


## Christian

ich sach nur last minute nach teneriffa!Flieg da alleine hin und Hab da ne unterkunft fr 20DM am tAg und direkt am strand!fr 400 nen Flug ab Kln gibt sogar noch gnstigere!geh mal auf lastminute.de!
Also bis denne!
ciao Christian

----------


## Thorsten

htteste meinen beitrag vor dem posten gelesen, dann wssteste, dass ich den tipp mit tenerifa schon gegeben hab :-)

aloha,
thorsten


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Thorsten

sers krischo, nett dich hier zu treffen :-)
ich geh im sommer 3 wochen an deen gardasee :7

aloha,
thorsten


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Hey Christian! Gre von Insel zu Insel!!! Bin nmlich von Rgen.
Fahr im Sommer nach Sardinien, aber das haste bestimmt schon mitbekommen!      Aloha......

----------


## Gast

In dem Clubdorf, in dem ich Urlaub mache is`n Internet-Caf. Ich schreib euch allen ma, wenn ich dort bin, okay?

----------


## Gast

ALLES! Ich will alles wissen!!!  ;-)
Wie kalt....hhh...wie warm is das Wasser (ich geh immer von unserem kalten Ostseewasser aus)!? Und sonst? Lufttemperatur?
Ach ja...das haste ja in deinem Artikel geschrieben! 40!!!
Ich glaub das berleb ich nicht! Is das nicht ne ganz schne Umstellung? Wie sind die Locals so drauf? Is da auch, nachdem die Sonne untergegangen ist, was los?

----------


## Gast

hawaii2@t-online.de        :7

----------


## Thorsten

poste doch einfach hier ins forum und berichte, was geht!!!

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Thorsten

naja, ich kann nur von porto pollo reden, da hat's eigentlich nur deutsche, also weiss ich nicht wie die locals drauf sind.
im sommer ist es richtig heiss, sagt zumindest die statistik, ich war die 2 mal als ich unten war ende mai/anfang juni dort, dann ist es ok.
und billiger. in porto pollo (wo ich war) kostet ne htte im september 2,5 mal so viel wie im juni!!! das ist echt der hammer!
wo ich war, war abends eigentlich tote hose, weil nur surfer dort waren und nach 11 uhr alle so fertig vom surfen waren, dass sie schlafen gegangen sind.

aloha,
thorsten :7

http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Piggy

Also: Meine 'Addy' ist i.schoof@web.de

Freu mich schon auf deine(n) Bericht(e)!!!

   Ciao  PiGGY

----------


## Thorsten

wo wir schon dabei sind, meine ist thorsten@goiter.de

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

genau das hab ich vor...

----------


## Gast

moin also ich bin 16 und behersche den backloop aber von freestyle moves kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht viel sagen weil ich noch keinen einzigen ausprobiert habe !

----------


## Gast

Spock kommt von Raumschiff Enterprise, da fragt doch auch keiner ob ich lange Ohren habe.

----------

